# How Often Do You Wear High Heels?



## Maja (Apr 26, 2006)

Take a poll!


----------



## anne7 (Apr 26, 2006)

Only when I have somewhere fancy to go, like a wedding, dance, or Mass on Easter and Christmas. And I only own one pair of "high" heels, the other ones are kitten heels.


----------



## Becka (Apr 26, 2006)

almost every day ! a little less in the summer though since its more comfy to romp around in flat sandals


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 26, 2006)

have to say..only when I am going out or for an event..otherwise something really comfey...


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 26, 2006)

I said rarely, I guess it's kind of only for special occasions too, but then it has to be something big like a christening.


----------



## Mina (Apr 26, 2006)

I have to wear everydayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!11111

cuz am only 4.11  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :icon_scratch: :scream3:


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 26, 2006)

I wear heels if I go anywhere but to work.... I wear a uniform there!!


----------



## SumtingSweet (Apr 26, 2006)

About twice a week...when I go to church and when I go out!


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 26, 2006)

What is your definition of "high heels"? All of my shoes and boots for work have heels between 1-2", so yes they have heels but I wouldn't call them "high".

So I wear my low heels 6-7 days a week -- 5 workdays, Sunday for church, and occasionally for going out on Saturday!


----------



## Leony (Apr 27, 2006)

Special occasions only!


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 28, 2006)

every single day, I don't own any flat shoes or trainers


----------



## LuckyMe (Apr 28, 2006)

Um yeah, maybe 1 time a year. As a medical asst, we have to wear comfy shoes so there isnt much time for heels


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't own any high heels. I'm diabetic and it causes blood to pool in your toes, so my doctor said I shouldn't wear them. It could cause circulation problems.


----------



## Cheebs (Apr 28, 2006)

For special occasions only, I have flat feet so wearing high heels kill me.


----------



## Mari168 (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm only 5 foot 1, so I've been wearing heels since high school. In the summer I wear platforms, heeled sandals and this season high wedges!!! I also have a very high arch in my foot so I never wear real flats they hurt like crazy.

Marilyn


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 28, 2006)

Special ocassions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> atches:


----------



## Liz (Apr 28, 2006)

it varies. lately i've been rotating through 2 flat boots and a pair of sandles that are kind of kitten heel-ish like 2 inches to work. high heels KILL me. i can only wear them for like 2 hours before i'm dying. my feet are really picky, so it's hard for me to find good shoes


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 28, 2006)

ditto. veryyyyyy rarely.


----------



## mabelwan (Apr 28, 2006)

I used to wear high heels everyday, but after my feet hurt, I turned to sneakers instead. In some special occasions, I do wear heels with dresses. It's a perfect match!


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 28, 2006)

i usually live in sneakers, flip flops, or birkenstock-esq mules..

i think i might wear heels about once a year lol


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 28, 2006)

As a requirement for my old job I had to wear high heels every day (the boss would come in and measure your heel once a week!) for eight years!

They say Sarah Jessica Parker's feet are a mess b/c of all those years she spent in sky-high Manolos and such. Mine are not quite that bad.

Whenever I go out these days-unless bike riding,etc.- I usually wear ankle-high boots that do have a heel on them. I'm such a dork..you'd think now that I don't have to wear heels for work..I'd go around in flats all the time!:eusa_wall: But somehow flats make me feel slightly frumpish..:icon_roll


----------



## monniej (Apr 28, 2006)

i wear at least 2 1/2" heels everyday and i'm 5'8".


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 28, 2006)

really?? I didn't know this, I'm diabetic also though I don't think anything could stop me wearing heels im only 4' 11


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 29, 2006)

That's interesting, I also have very high arches, and I usually think flat shoes are uncomfortable unless they have a good padded sole (for example, tennis shoes are fine, but cheap thin flip-flops aren't that comfortable!) I just thought the soles of my feet were a little sensitive, I never considered it was due to high arches... However I still don't like really high heels because they make my ankles hurt, so I stick to my shorter 1-2" heels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 29, 2006)

Yea I agree flats are uncomfortable but cute, I usually find myself walking on tip tip toes because I can't bare to walk on the floor.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 30, 2006)

Generally, I only wear high heels for special occasions. I wear pumps when I work. All of my shoes that aren't sneakers have some sense of "platform" heel though... I'm 5'2" and wish I was a wee bit taller, so that's why I feel the need for height *lol*


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 1, 2006)

I voted everyday, but I really only wear them 1-2x a week.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (May 1, 2006)

I only wear heels when i go partys etc, even though i prefer to shop for heels and think they look better, i much prefer flat shoes there just way more comfy.


----------



## canelita (May 7, 2006)

Every day, the only flat I have are running shoes and is only to exercise which I do at home so they have never been outside. For everyday wear 4'' and 7'' for occasions.


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 7, 2006)

7" heels!? I have a p[air but i cannot walk in them at all. I can walk in 5" fine but the extra 2 inches.....

I wear platforms a lot, because they're like flats, but with a higher bottom. I don't normally wear heels very often.


----------



## Mina (May 7, 2006)

girl ur 5.1 still staying only 5.1? am only 4.11 :scream3:


----------



## SierraWren (May 7, 2006)

Almost never---I don't even own a pair.I admire and envy women who can wear them so much--but I just can't.


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 7, 2006)

7 inches...wow! I can manage 4 but even 5 inches is too much for me!


----------



## mehrunissa (May 7, 2006)

I love high heels, but I still can't walk properly in them. I think of myself as more of a flats/ballerina girl, so I have tons of them. I also have a high arch, but I put in arch supports for that.


----------



## 4getmeNot (May 12, 2006)

usually reserved for special occasions. i wear flip flops, tennis shoes, or flats to school. sometimes going out i'll wear them though!


----------



## chocobon (May 12, 2006)

I can't stand heels unless I gotta go somewhere fancy or for special occasions


----------

